# Freemasonry on your CV?



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

Brothers, in a few short years I'll be applying for a pharmacy residency which is a little different than applying for a job.  Your school involvement, academic efforts, and community participation are all considered in the hiring process.

That being said, how many of you include Freemasonry on your resume or CV?  I figure it's important to mention if only because of the amount of time I spend doing it each week, month, year.  I assume you mention primarily the civic impact your Lodge has had.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 24, 2011)

I have included it since 1990. It is part if me. It is a good thing. It might help for the hiring person to know that you are a pillar of the community. If it hurts, you probably would not have been happy working there in the long run.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know that I would be comfortable putting it on mine. I've had employers ask what occupies the blacked out portions of my monthly availability, and then I'll tell them. I just feel that putting it right there on my resume might _come off_ as inviting nepotism, whether it be a brother who reads it, or someone with adverse opinions of the fraternity. 

It's not that I'm keeping my membership _secret, _it's that I don't want to cram it down your throat when it might mean the difference between getting the job, and not.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 24, 2011)

Not sure how I would handle that.  Need to give it more thought.


----------



## M.M.Wood (Jul 25, 2011)

I do not include anything that is that personal to me on my resume, or I never have. I know people over the years that may put what orginizations they may belong to or things like that. I keep my resume to the point of work experience. Not that I am hiding anything by any means, but I want to be judged on my professional attributes. I don't feel that a resume is the place to put such things. It is unfortunate that people are still judged in that manner but thats the reality. Just my opinion.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 25, 2011)

I do


----------



## LCWebb (Jul 25, 2011)

What about applying to vet/medical school where they ask for extracurricular type activities? What are your thoughts in that situation?


----------



## Mac (Jul 25, 2011)

LCWebb said:


> What about applying to vet/medical school where they ask for extracurricular type activities? What are your thoughts in that situation?


I definitely included it on my application to pharmacy school, and they asked me questions about it during my interview.  I discussed how much it's helped my public speaking ability and allowed me to be a leader and mentor within an organization, and I talked about the research of its history (had a paper I submitted to Texas Lodge of Research listed as a potential publication).

The big reason I would consider listing it on academic applications is that if you're spending hours a week on it, then you should show it. Part of being a professional student and professional in general is being able to manage your time well.  If you've kept up your grades, been active in campus organizations, your community, etc, and found time for Freemasonry, I think it shows them that you've mastered the use of the 24-inch guage.

But they won't call it that.


----------



## cutter2001 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am a surgeon and placed it on my CV. So far it had not been a problem. A few folks have asked about it, and have responded by mentioning the family members they have as masons.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 26, 2011)

I always list my organizations and clubs on my resume. If you are in a career, which requires you to deal with the public (sales,etc) employers want individuals who have experience in non-profit organizations. Listing Freemasonry on my resume has never been a problem with potential employers.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 27, 2011)

People put collegiate fraternity membership on their CVs, so why wouldn't you put Freemasonry?

I would, especially as more and more organizations are looking at the "whole person concept".

-Bro Vick


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 28, 2011)

I see no problem with doing it. If a company doesn't hire me because I am a Mason, I don't need to work there anyway.


----------



## Mac (Jul 1, 2012)

I was just researching this very question again and my old thread came up on Google.

For the record:  I have it on my CV now.


----------

